# WIDE 8 point on the ground!!!!



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi guys;

Wanted to share the story of the deer I shot Thursday morning. Now you know I am very long winded, so here goes the story. I will keep it short. 

I went to our hunting property in Shelburne Thursday morning after work, and had an awesome morning watching the sun come up in about -5 weather with light winds. I knew it was going to be a good morning, it just felt right. When I was getting ready at my parking spot, my buddy, and owner of the property acroos the road, Roy Thomas was leaving for work. He stopped to chat for a minute, and wished me luck to shoot "his" big eight. Roy had been watching this deer all summer, and his sons Jason and Mike and him were beggng for a chance at him. He was reported to be an old deer with a really wide rack and huge body. I had a trail cam of a deer matching this description, so I had an idea of what he was talking about. I told him if that deer came into range, he was in trouble.

A quiet morning ensued, but at just after 8:00, I spotted a really dark looking deer coming from across the creek in the meadow I was hunting. I checked with the binos, and sure enough, here HE comes!!! He was ambling down the trail that would lead him past my stand at about 15 yards. I could tell this was an old deer, and knew he had the wisdom of many years on his side. I decided to get the Tornado crossbow ready as soon as he dropped his head behind some cover. At this point he was 47 yards away, and just walking slowly. As soon as I put the bow up to my shoulder, he snapped to attention, and started staring directly at me, BUSTED!!!! Looking back, I think he might have caught a glint of the sun from the scope lense or something, as the sun was behind him, and right in my face. That is the only thing I could think of, as the wind was in my face, and I had lots of cover. He stood there staring at me for what seemed like hours, and I could see the breath coming out of his nostrils as he was getting nervous.

I decided that if he gave me a shot, I would take him, as I have the utmost confidence in my ability with the Tornado at that distance. Finally, he took two steps to my right and started to slowly turn to go back, and presented an almost perfect broadside shot. The crosshairs were already welded on his side when the bow just seemed to shoot itself. I heard the Redhot arrow, and 2-blade Rage hit him, and he turned and bounded less than 30 yards before piling up. He never even moved before the arrow was through him, this bow is that quiet. Seeing him go down was almost unreal for me. These broadheads are almost unreal as well. I have shot 4 animals with them in the last year (3 crossbow kills, and one compound), and not one has gone more than 30 yards. It broke ribs going in and out, and was buried into the ground, but there isn't even a nick in a blade!!!! That is performance!! 

This is not only my biggest deer with a bow to date, but to take a cagey old buck like this is something I will always remember. We don't get to see too many bucks around here live to his age, which I have conservatively guess to be around 7 1/2 or so. I will have him aged soon. He was definitely going downhill, as he has lots of mass, and a 22.5" inside spread, but short tine length and brows that are only about an inch or so. His body is huge though, with an estimated live weight to be over 250 pounds or so. I will be weighing him (field dressed) tomorrow as well.

I would definitely like to thank Roy and his family for allowing me the use of his 4-wheeler and gear at the house again, without it I would have had a heck of a time getting him out. You and your family are great people. When I called Roy to tell him, he never even said hello, he answered the phone with "You shot the big eight, didn't you???" He knew it. He was very happy for me, and congratulated me alot. 

Also, thanks to my buddy Shaker. I called him as soon as I shot the deer, and he immediately jumped into his vehicle and drove over an hour to help me out, with a client meeting scheduled for 3 hours later. He took all kinds of photos for me on my camera, as well as his (over 100 I'm sure), and helped out more than I could have asked for. These pics are from my camera, but his are more high res, so he is putting them on a disk for me. Not too many people would do what he did to help me. He was almost as happy as I was when he saw the deer.

Anyway, enough rambling, if someone could please help me with the downsizing of the photos, I would really appreciate it. I can e-mail them to you right away, and thanks,

Rob:moose2::moose2:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Rob, download PIXRESIZER. it is easy and free. Doesn't take a computer engineer to use and fast.

Chris


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*windows paint works well*



araz2114 said:


> Rob, download PIXRESIZER. it is easy and free. Doesn't take a computer engineer to use and fast.
> 
> Chris


Chris, windows paint image option stretch/skew.. works like a charm


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*rob's buck test*

one pic

Rob, try posting the rest

Gilles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow...you come off fully cocked in this pic.


Nice deer...he sure is wide!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Gilles;

Thanks for doing that for me. I weighed him today, and he was 197lbs. By the calculations I have on my game scale, he should have been right around 250 or so on the hoof. When I skinned him out, he had scars all over his neck and head area, I think from fighting!!!

Rob


----------



## FakeTreeTeam (Oct 1, 2009)

Rob,

Nice deer. I love the old grzzled look he has, you can just tell he has been around the block a couple of times.

Dale


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Nice buck Rob, congratulations! You've put in the effort over the years... nice to see it finally pay off for you.
Nigel


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Rob congrats this is my 8 pointer I got last week


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*bowmen1*

Hey old man, nice buck

Gilles


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

FakeTreeTeam said:


> Rob,
> 
> Nice deer. I love the old grzzled look he has, you can just tell he has been around the block a couple of times.
> 
> Dale


Hey Rob:

I wasn't sure who he was talking about, you or the buck, it holds true for both items in the photo LOL!!!! Nice job ol' Penetang resident. It looks like Shelburne was good to you again. Hope to see you at some of the 3 - D tourny's this season. Blow off the compound and lets see that smiley face out there again.

Talk to ya later,

Todd.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Deer Dwayne! Congrats.......


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Great looking buck !!!! How do you like that Tornado?


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Grizzled look*



Moosetalker said:


> Hey Rob:
> 
> I wasn't sure who he was talking about, you or the buck, it holds true for both items in the photo LOL!!!! Nice job ol' Penetang resident. It looks like Shelburne was good to you again. Hope to see you at some of the 3 - D tourny's this season. Blow off the compound and lets see that smiley face out there again.
> 
> ...


Talk about a grizzled looking bugger!!! Thanks for the comments old fella. I am still using the compounds as well, in fact I am in the process of setting up another new one now. I just like to hunt with the crossbows now and then. Seems like everytime I take one of them out, they kill something!!!

Problem I am having now is aging this thing. The websites I have found to age them by their teeth typically only go to 5 1/2 years old, except for one, that shows a 9 1/2 year old. Honestly, his teeth look more worn than the 9 1/2 they show, but I find it hard to believe that a deer around there would ever make it that long.

Can anybody help me out with this???

Terrym: I think I have told you already how much I love the Tornado. It is without a doubt, the best handling and shooting crossbow I have ever shot. I also have its' bigger and faster brother, the Cyclone, but always reach for the Tornado.

Rob:darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh, and BTW, nice deer for you as well Dwayne.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice Buck Rob! 
As far as the aging thing goes, one chart I downloaded showed up to 6 1/2 years. It had some info about using teeth to age and one thing I remember is that it said if the area has soil with a sand component to it, the teeth could age 1-2 years older. 
Just a thought that sprung to mind with the aging dilema. 
In my eyes that bugger looks old enough to go pure sausage!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Atta boy Rob congrats,
It's easy to age that thing, divide the time it takes to chew it by two and you should have the age
:set1_rolf2: 
Rick


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Nice one Rick*



trapper1 said:


> Atta boy Rob congrats,
> It's easy to age that thing, divide the time it takes to chew it by two and you should have the age
> :set1_rolf2:
> Rick


How did those squirrels taste????? I know, probably better than this guy will, right??

Now you know I thought about that, but couldn't let the old geriatric bugger walk by!!!! I had to put him out of his misery, you know?:angel::angel:

Again, thanks for the comments guys,

Rob


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

The squirrels were actually awesome tasting....
I better let you know though, that I would have let that deer walk.....
until it was broadside that is.
Rick


----------

